# help with peptides stack - for sport



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

can someone help me put a stack together using just peptides, i play pro sport an coming back from injury and want to add soe lean tissue will be using test prop too?

hav access too and used before insulin, hgh, ghrp 6, igf not used all at same time

have read around but not sure as to working timing out for each one or which is best run together.

was thinking insulin at 2-4iu with 4-5 meals on non training days along with ghrp6 20 mins before meal

and on training days insulin at 10iu when i wake up and 10iu after training (weights only for 6 weeks) ghrp6 5 times thru day??

also ifg before training?

any help please?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

what sport do you play, then can make it more specific to your sport....


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> if you've used before why do you need help with doseages?
> 
> Why do you even want to use these if you play "pro sports" surely this is against the rules? (cheating)
> 
> ...


yoshi, with all due respect, wasnt it you not so long back made quite a few threads regarding, dosages and how to mix ghrp6 etc?

Fair enough he claims he plays pro sport ( what sport) rugby im guess with the test prop and insulin,

And the judge saying about the cheating..... hes not here for somebody to tell him write and wrong, or judge him, hes after advice, and knowledge like us all mate.


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies



gymjim said:


> what sport do you play, then can make it more specific to your sport....


interesting point, how would it differ if i said rugby, boxing or tennis?



Yoshi said:


> if you've used before why do you need help with doseages?
> 
> Why do you even want to use these if you play "pro sports" surely this is against the rules? (cheating)
> 
> ...


Hey Yoshi, lets leave the cheating comments aside for the people tha read red tops shall we. i've never used all these in one go, at the same time, thats why im askin for help putting a full protocol and dosage together



gymjim said:


> yoshi, with all due respect, wasnt it you not so long back made quite a few threads regarding, dosages and how to mix ghrp6 etc?
> 
> Fair enough he claims he plays pro sport ( what sport) rugby im guess with the test prop and insulin,
> 
> And the judge saying about the cheating..... hes not here for somebody to tell him write and wrong, or judge him, hes after advice, and knowledge like us all mate.


Thanks Jim, it's like saying you're cheating yourself by using steroids lol



Yoshi said:


> Yes but i've never said i've used ghrp6 before.... that's why I was asking, this guy is saying he has used this gear before.....
> 
> *hav access too and used before insulin, hgh, ghrp 6, igf*
> 
> ...


would you ever ask for advice on protocols of different meds if you were adding them all in to the mix at once? i'm just sayin i need a hand of putting it altogether as theres lots of info about thats hard to diegest, i was hoping someone would have run all these together and put up what they did, so i could copy lol

thans for the replies so far guys


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, you def missed my point. i think at some point you will have def asked the question 'what dose and how will i run it; be openly on the forum or in your head before researching, that will be for any med.

i'm just doing that, but asking out loud


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

The Reason why i asked what sport you play mate, is if you play tennis you wont wanna be a heavy object around the court, you wouldnt get a 16/17 stone tennis player as you do in rugby, hense what sport are you proffesional at then you can make the cycle more sports specific!


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

gymjim said:


> The Reason why i asked what sport you play mate, is if you play tennis you wont wanna be a heavy object around the court, you wouldnt get a 16/17 stone tennis player as you do in rugby, hense what sport are you proffesional at then you can make the cycle more sports specific!


thanks Jim, thought it would be along those lines. However as i said i'm coming from injury so lbm is my main focus as well as recovery obviously, weights and technique will be as far as i go in terms of training as i've been out a while, sport wise i'm a rugby league player, good guess detective, impressed you got that from the peds i listed


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I'm leaving this thread, attuides not right  good luck!


you were barely ever in it! nowhere have you listed anything specific to my case, have you!?

what good is it to know your protocol when mine i will be using additonal peptides? if you want to throw your **** out then fine, i have made 6 posts in your first one you called me a cheat!? how nice is that to new members?

think you need a reality check kid, you're not a bodybuilder yet smashing the ped's at 20 yet have the audacity to question my reasons as a professional athlete for using ped's.

your whole attitude is wrong. get off the forums and look in to the real world, performance enhancing drugs, not make you look good in a club drugs 

there you go there's the attitude you were referring to, but think about how you welcome new members next time.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Boxing is completely different to rugby , Rugby you dont have to hold your hands up by your face for 30 mins lol lets see you do that full of test and tren.. also see how many rounds you can do full of it.. so asking which sport isnt a stupid question. The cheating bit from Yoshi wasnt needed to be honest

For combat sports I have always said go with HGH , Ananvar and maybe prop. IGF is fine but anything that will hit your cardio needs to be avoided..

So what sport is it ?

how often do they test you in your sport might help..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I've already given this guy doseages and what to take but.... he's to advanced!


lol

for what ? how can you do that without knowing what sport and what testing is involved if any ?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ahh ok ... rugby aint my sport


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i like

slow slin 20iu at breakfast

fast slin 5iu post training

hgh 5iu per day

rp6 i use either on its own at

rp6 20iu at night 10iu in the morning (10mg diluted with 2ml)

or ill use it with hgh doing hgh mon - fri and rp6 and cjc at weekends

never used at same time full time.


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I am sorry "advanced athlete"
> 
> I guess I should just quit and tell my stg i'm not re-joining my platoon because I don't know enough about the real world to go back on tour....
> 
> ...


so basically at 20 years old you're a ped junkie? you sit throwing insults at my reasons to use, when my career and contract reply on my ability to perform, where the length i have to earn this living is limited and yet you use a myraid of ped's which if truth be told you really dont need, more so at your age and development. you're a true idiot.

i think you would be best off leaving the offerings of advice to those with more experience and the tact to do so properly, lets just put this down to yur immaturity.

on a side note, does anyone know of any other forums i could post on where i may not be met with such hypocrisy?


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

d4ead said:


> i like
> 
> slow slin 20iu at breakfast
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, noted and i will look in to this as there seems to be some logic in there.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

is it just recovery you are after ?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Advanceathlete, get in touch with me!


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

MacUK said:


> When someoneuses the username advanced ath what more can I say....
> 
> GL c0ck


so not only do you offer out regurgitated advice with minimal relevance you also steal quotes?

Bookmark this thread kid, you have a lot to learn. i have owned your feeble little a$$ and when you grow up you can look back and see how silly you were.


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Advanceathlete, get in touch with me!


not sure how to on here? dont think i can pm yet.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

AdvancedAthlete said:


> not sure how to on here? dont think i can pm yet.


yes mate you mite be able to now i think its with how many times you have posted, not sure tho, click my avatar at the side there should be a opiton to message memeber, or click my profile and then go to message option...

look foward to hearing from you.


----------



## ayhens (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi, im looking into using peptides and not sure what to use. iv used hgh before and found it 'ok' no major benefits tho. I also used a steriod 'test 100' when in thailand and didnt enjoy being on it.

I have access GHRP6, Mo Grf and GHFRag.

I do boxing mma and ju-jitsu and would like to be a put a bit of muscle on so im gna start doin weight 1-2 a week.

If any1 could help me with a stack or suggest the best peptide to use i would be greatful.


----------

